# Where in Dublin are you allowed lower your jetski into the Irish Sea?



## Petrolhead84 (19 Jul 2010)

This may sound like a strange question, but please bear with me:

Thinking about buying a jetski and am wondering where in Dublin (Monkstown/Dalkey area) can you lower a jetski into the water without paying a fee (i.e. I am not a member of a Yacht Club)?

Bullock Harbour would be most suitable for me. Does anyone know the rules?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rustbucket (19 Jul 2010)

Ive seen a load of Jetski's around Monkstown/DunLaoghaire area. Think its the East pier Or Just beside it. Have seen a few cars and trailers loading into the water from there so dont see why you couldnt do the same


----------



## Yeager (19 Jul 2010)

This is a small bit off topic but are there any Green Taxes on jetskies/powerboats. These things are pretty uneconomical as far as guzzling the juice goes. I rememeber a guy that used to come into the petrol station twice an evening to fill up his jet ski when he would be out on it, each time taking 50 quid.


----------



## Petrolhead84 (19 Jul 2010)

Yeager said:


> This is a small bit off topic but are there any Green Taxes on jetskies/powerboats. These things are pretty uneconomical as far as guzzling the juice goes. I rememeber a guy that used to come into the petrol station twice an evening to fill up his jet ski when he would be out on it, each time taking 50 quid.


 
It's worth every penny!


----------



## dogfish (19 Jul 2010)

Dunlaoghaire/rathdown have alot of byelaws inrelation to the use of jetski's in that area. Not allowed to launch at certain times and have to stay 200 meters from shore. Not the most jetski friendly area.
*Use of  Personal Watercraft (i.e. Jet Skis)*

*Part I Launch and Operation of Personal Watercraft*

a)    Users of Personal Watercraft must hold a permit issued by the Local Authority.

b)   Personal Watercraft may only be launched from a designated area.   Dun Laoghaire Rathdown designates the rear of the West Pier as the designated area.   Personal watercraft may be launched via the slipway from the sailing school into the sea.

c)    Personal Watercraft may only operate up to 10am and after 7.30pm.

d)    Personal Watercraft must not be operated within 300 metres of the foreshore.


----------



## Petrolhead84 (19 Jul 2010)

dogfish said:


> Dunlaoghaire/rathdown have alot of byelaws inrelation to the use of jetski's in that area. Not allowed to launch at certain times and have to stay 200 meters from shore. Not the most jetski friendly area.


 
I don't mind the restrictions so long as I can load it in and out of the water. The further away from the shore, the better.


----------



## Yeager (19 Jul 2010)

Petrolhead84 said:


> It's worth every penny!


 
I reckon so, i'd love a go never went on one but they look like good craic. Isn't there alot of maintenance on them i.e. flushing them out with water after use to get rid off athe salt water?

Bet you would pick one up for a steal these days with people flogging them off who can't aford them anymore.


----------



## Petrolhead84 (19 Jul 2010)

Yeager said:


> Bet you would pick one up for a steal these days with people flogging them off who can't aford them anymore.


 
My thoughts exactly!

I have a few in mind.

They are great fun. I have been on many over the years and love it more every time.


----------



## Petrolhead84 (22 Jul 2010)

bump


----------



## chrisboy (22 Jul 2010)

As far as i know, you're not allowed jetskies in bullock harbour.I go swimming off the rocks at the back regular enough, and remember seeing a sign saying it.


----------



## mayobob (22 Jul 2010)

Try asking on http://www.powerboat.ie/
Probably get an accurate answer there


----------



## rustbucket (23 Jul 2010)

Have you rung Dun Laoghaire Rathdown Co Co to ask?


----------

